# Mauviel brushed stainless steel roasting pan = impossible to clean



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh the joy of cleaning a roasting pan after the Xmas dinner. I'm ok with cleaning, it doesn't bother me that much - except when it takes me just about as long to clean the roasting pan as it took to roast the bird.

I own a Mauviel stainless steel roasting pan, it is beautiful, it has a "mirror" finish outside, and a "brushed stainless steel" finish inside. Meaning it feels kinda slightly textured if you move your fingers inside. Great.

Problem is, it seems impossible to clean. I've spent at least 4 sessions of 15mn starting to clean it, and it's still dirty. From the projections of the fat during the roasting of the bird. In fact the bottom was the easiest to clean, the corners and sides being the hardest part that doesn't seem to want to get cleaned. Tonight I'm hoping to finish the cleaning in another 15mn session (after that I just get tired and also kinda mad that I have to spend so much time cleaning the damn thing).

I'm exhausted. I almost don't want to use my beautiful roasting pan, for the only reason that I start dreading the clean up process.

Am I missing something?

BTW I use normal detergent, hot water, a blue sponge that has blue scouring pad on one side, and a lot of Bar Keeper's Friend. With those tools, I can clean the toughest burnt-on spots on a regular stainless steel pad without problems.

Thanks for anyone who can help before I give the roasting pan away and get a non-stick one or something. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Brillo or S.O.S. - it's the only thing that will help.  I know some people don't like to use these because they feel it scratches the pans but I prefer scratchy and clean than smooth and stained.  However scratching is not an issue most of the time.  All you need is hot water, dish soap, and a brillo pad.... and some elbow grease but not much.  I never use chemicals to clean pots and dishes.  Good luck.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Have you tried putting dishwasher and water in the pan and boiling it for quite a while?

It's how I used to clean all kind of dirty lab stuff and seems to work fine with pots and pans as well, as long as they are not cast iron.

Good Luck!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

French, truc grand'mère;

Take some steelwool "0000", moisten it with water, put a drop of thick detergent on it and scrub. Works perfectly, also on pots that have a little discoloration or mat surface that don't go away. 5 minute job!

Same for polishing the outside of your pans; use same steelwool 0000, use it dry this time with a small dollup of metalpolish on it. Rub, let dry and polish with a cloth... incroyable mais vrai!

BTW, don't use other steelwool than 0000-type or you will scratch the surfaces!!! I buy this in DYI stores. They use that steelwool to polish furniture and to remove the beeswax from the furniture.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome guys, thanks for the suggestions. Koukouv', at this point I don't mind scratching the pan, as you said, it's either that or using it stained next time..

Chris, merci! In fact I believe I still have some of that steel wool in my garage - I used to use it to clean wood without damaging it, so it makes sense that it should work the same on my roasting pan. In fact I think what you recommend is probably the same stuff Koukouv' just recommended as well.

Butzy I'll keep your suggestion in mind in case the steel wool pad suggestion does not work - but I have a feeling it'll work!

Thanks guys and I hope you're enjoying your holidays!


----------



## dinner with ben (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi French Fries,

I just wanted to say that I have the same roasting pan and have been avoiding it because of the same issues you've had with yours. After reading the thread on this issue, I'm off to my local jewelers supply store for the 0000 steel wool.  Wish me luck.  Cheers, _Ben


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Good luck! Most expensive piece of unused cookware ever bought. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------

